

We need a data API for the web - dnewcome
http://newcome.wordpress.com/2010/02/08/we-need-a-data-api-for-the-web/

======
_delirium
This is basically the "semantic web" dream in one form or another, isn't it?
Not that that makes it a bad idea, but it's been slow going.

~~~
dnewcome
Yeah, I touched on RDF in my post. I have some experience with it, but it is
pretty complex for just data. I think it is powerful, but the thing that makes
the web work is simplicity.

